# 7HP Briggs Carb linkage question, 24" cut



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a Bobcat with a 7hp Briggs that will run, but won't go to high idle. I bought it this way. I am not sure I have the all of the carb linkage or if it is set up correctly. I only have 1 link rod and 1 spring. I currently have the link rod connected to the carb butterfly and the governor, and the spring from the governor arm to the rotating part. The spring is about 1.5" long and has has hooks on each end. I feel I might be missing something. Any help or photos would be great. Thanks Tom


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

hoboarchery said:


> I have a 7hp that will run, but won't go to high idle. I bought it this way. I am not sure I have the all of the carb linkage or if it is set up correctly. I only have 1 link rod and 1 spring. I currently have the link rod connected to the carb butterfly and the governor, and the spring from the governor arm to the rotating part. The spring is about 1.5" long and has has hooks on each end. I feel I might be missing something. Any help or photos would be great. Thanks Tom


*What brand of snowblower is it?????? anyhoo, ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

It is a Bob-Cat blower, the briggs motor numbers are Model 170452 Type 1403-01 Code 78060610


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I will take some pics of mine to see if it works 4 you. won't get around to it till later today some time.*


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

This not how I have it set up now. but here is some of the linkage.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

hoboarchery said:


> This not how I have it set up now. but here is some of the linkage.


*Pic's did not take here. ADMIN was suppose to fix that issue.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:icon_whistling:*


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hoboarchery/32329241062/ here is the location of the picture.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* The weather monkeys are saying we are going to get heavy wet snow tonight. SO YOU ALL Know the "SR" will wake the night here in my hood. so i will get you those pics tonight.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a similar 7Hp Briggs (170402).


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

you can kind of see the remote throttle control controlling the governor spring tension around the 3:13 mark

video


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> you can kind of see the remote throttle control controlling the governor spring tension around the 3:13 mark
> 
> video


* You DA man there, BROTHER CC.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * You DA man there, BROTHER CC.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


thanks Brutha PS! Did the Brother's of Destruction (BoD) see action tonight??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> thanks Brutha PS! Did the Brother's of Destruction (BoD) see action tonight??


*Yeah "SR" did I got a leak coming from the gear box on "JR" that I will have to look into 1 of these days when I time.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I Dug these pics out from the old SWAG BAG. I don't know if these will help you out or not.*


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks power shift, I bought a new carb off ebay and put it on today. She ran good for a 3 minutes then sounded like it ran out of fuel. My linkage was correct. She had a strong idle and I was even able to shut it off and finish putting the covers back on. The carb off ebay was a copy that had a few burrs that need to be removed and the air mixture jet was over tightened and damaged. So I had to remove it and clean out chips, but the second attempt was successful. I tried to write a couple days ago but got locked out with password issues. My plan is to remove and flush the tank and get a fuel filter and maybe an inline shut off. Mine has a shut off but it needs attention. I will try to post some pictures after I de-grease it some. Thanks again for all your help. Tom


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I was wondering what happened to you, thought you might have given up on us here.:smiley-confused013:*


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

I also have a 5hp bobcat that needs some motor work, I think I snapped the connecting rod. It backfired and started on fire. I pushed it out of the garage and then poured water on it. After that I tried to start it and now it is locked up. It was all my fault, I didn't want to take the tank off so I flipped the whole thing over. This caused gas to spill all over the motor. I actually have a picture of it on fire from my tail cam. I am thinking about re-powering it with a Harbor Freight 5 HP, if it will work. I am not sure if the gear reduction will just bolt up from my briggs IC.


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

second try on loading the fire picture


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well how many fire depts got called to that inferno.J/K yeah try that BRIGGS on there if not then you will be calling harbor freight on that 1. you could see if that 1 can be salvaged.k::icon_whistling:*


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

hoboarchery said:


> I also have a 5hp bobcat that needs some motor work, I think I snapped the connecting rod. It backfired and started on fire. I pushed it out of the garage and then poured water on it. After that I tried to start it and now it is locked up. It was all my fault, I didn't want to take the tank off so I flipped the whole thing over. This caused gas to spill all over the motor. I actually have a picture of it on fire from my tail cam. I am thinking about re-powering it with a Harbor Freight 5 HP, if it will work. I am not sure if the gear reduction will just bolt up from my briggs IC.


I have a 5/20 BobCat and it requires a motor with a 6:1 reduction box and as far as I can tell most all of the BobCats use this gear reduction motor. When I re-powered mine I bought a 205cc Briggs ohv with the 6:1 gear box. That said, I don't think that Harbor Frt. has a motor with a 6:1 reduction box on it. Lifan does have two reduction motors, a 2:1 and a 6:1 shown in their online catalog. You might be able to contact them and ask who carries them.


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

Where did you get your new briggs?


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

*from 7 hp BobCat*


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

hoboarchery said:


> Where did you get your new briggs?


I found it on ebay. Someone bought it and couldn't figure out why his machine was running so slow.
When he looked at the paper work that came with it he realized that all he wanted was a non reduction engine. So at the time I think it cost me about $240.00 delivered. As it was not a snow engine I had to do some shrouding to keep in the heat and make sure the breather tube didn't freeze. As I remember fitment wasn't to big a problem, just a little trimming around the bulkhead to clear the new larger gear box, and re-clock the box to match the oem flathead Briggs. I did the cutting with a Dremel with a cut wheel.


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

I tried to run my 7hp today with a 1' of light powder in Mass. It still would not come up on high idle. After taking a closer look at your photos, I have my governor arm bent and not allowing it to clear the linkage. I was able to make two passes a low idle, but had no lift and had to move ahead very slowly. Then it would run for 3 minutes and stall. I think I traced that back to my kill switch wire on the linkage had come off and was floating. After that I seized it up, at least so I thought. I am going to try to attach a picture of the screen for the recoil starter caught in the coil. Here is my linkage too. I have a new issue with my auger not turning that I will be looking into, I ended up pull the cable off, but I might have a bad belt or something. Thank you guys guys for all the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## hoboarchery (Jan 15, 2017)

second try on the pictures


----------

